# Suche SciFi Bücher



## Hänschen (29. Mai 2013)

*Suche SciFi Bücher*

Hallo,

Kennt jemand ein paar gute Romane (am besten so ein dickes Taschenbuch Format) aus dem Science-Fiction Bereich ?

Ich kenne bisher Larry Niven´s "Ringwelt", David Brin´s "Sternenflut" als Top-Titel.

So in der Art sollten sie sein, halbwegs plausibel - evtl. auch auf mehrere Romane verteilt.



Mein letzter Roman "Gestrandet" von Colin Harvey war zwar stellenweise auch ganz gut aber etwas zu oberflächlich vor allem gegen Ende.


----------



## Bennz (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche SciFi Bücher*

BattleTech


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche SciFi Bücher*

Isaac Asimov - Die Foundation Trilogie.


----------



## mattinator (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche SciFi Bücher*

Die Thread bezieht sich zwar auf englische Bücher, die Empfehlungen sind jedoch alle auch in deutsch verlegt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...cience-fiction-fantasy-buch-auf-englisch.html. Ich geb Dir noch ein paar Links zu meinen Lieblings-Authoren: Peter F. Hamilton, Dan Simmons (insbesondere die Hyperion- / Endymion-Romane), John Scalzi, Helge Kautz, Armin Rößler, Andreas Brandhorst, Karsten Kruschel.


----------



## Soulsnap (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche SciFi Bücher*

Ich kann dir die Perry Rhodan Silber Edition nur ans Herz legen. Eine Story begonnen im Jahre 1969, wird seit Jahrzehnten weitergeschrieben und ist mittlerweile im Jahre 5000 (Ca.) angekommen. Das ganze wurde auch neu aufgesetzt unter dem Namen Perry Rhodan Neo (Als die ersten Romane geschrieben wurden dachte man noch elektrische Schaltungen etc würden ewig grosse klobige Schalter bleiben deswegen unter anderem eine Neuaflage in der die Technik etc angepasst wurde) Ich lese jetzt seit ca. 5 Jahren Perry Rhodan und komme nicht mehr davon weg. Vor allem da die Story bis auf geringe ausnahmen fast Nahtlos ineinander übergeht von Buch zu Buch. Im Original waren es immer nur Hefte mit ca 50 - 80 Seiten, welche Aktuell bei der Ausgabe 2700 angekommen sind. Diese Hefte wurden in der Silber Edition zusammengefasst und als Bücher gedruckt. Aktuell müsste glaube ich Band Nr. 130 ca sein. Allein bis dahin würdest du viel zu lesen haben und recht interessant und vor allem für Menschen mit Fantasie sehr glaubhaft mMn.


----------



## Hänschen (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche SciFi Bücher*

Ich hab mir jetzt die ersten 2 "Hyperion" Bücher (sind eh in einem Band) bestellt.

Die nachfolgenden 2 (auch in einem Band) sind etwas teuer wie es aussieht.

Auch habe ich gesehen es gibt scheinbar eine längere Reihe dazu (teilweise bis Band 8 und so) - naja erstmal die ersten 2 angucken.



Irgend so ein Idiot hat bei Amazon Isaac Asimovs "Foundation" Buch gespoilert und ich Idiot habs auch noch gelesen 

Aber eine weniger geneigte Rezension bescheinigt dem Werk konfuse Sprünge und viele Übersetzungs-/Tippfehler etc. - ich will mir natürlich nicht das Hirn martern wie bei den ollen Wüstenplaneten Schinken früher 



Oh und bei Perry Rhodan hätte ich immer das Gefühl es fehlt mir ein Band ^^


----------



## mattinator (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche SciFi Bücher*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Oh und bei Perry Rhodan hätte ich immer das Gefühl es fehlt mir ein Band ^^


 
Verstehe ich, mein Vater hat mir beiseinem letzten Umzug eine Weltbild-Edition mit 26 Bänden mit jeweils zwei ausgesuchten Planetenromanen überlassen. Jetzt "kämpfe" ich mich langsam durch. Ist eigentlich nicht ganz so mein Ding, aber teilweise ganz interessant und gut geschrieben. Die Bücher sind alle sehr gut erhalten und ich überlege schon, was ich dann damit mache. Wollte sie eigentlich in der Bucht verkaufen, wäre aber ein ziemlicher Aufwand.


----------



## facehugger (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche SciFi Bücher*

Dieses Werk kann ich ebenfalls sehr empfehlen:


Der Unbesiegbare: Amazon.de: Stanislaw Lem, Roswitha Dietrich: Bücher
einer der für mich besten SF-Romane

Gruß


----------



## Laudian (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche SciFi Bücher*

Es gibt auch jede Menge empfehlenswerte Star Wars Romane.
Star Wars Bücherliste


----------



## Hänschen (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche SciFi Bücher*

So, "Isaac Asimov - Die Foundation Trilogie" und "Der Unbesiegbare von Lem" auch.

Das reicht erstmal  - zusammen mit dem Hyperion Ding.


Danke euch !


----------



## facehugger (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche SciFi Bücher*

Dann viel Spaß mit dem schmökern Kannst dann (so in 2 Jahren...) mal Feedback geben, ob wir dir auch ja keinen Schund empfohlen haben...

Gruß


----------



## mattinator (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche SciFi Bücher*



facehugger schrieb:


> so in 2 Jahren...


 Du meinst wohl eher "in 2 Monaten". Bei dem Wetter reicht das nicht so lange.


----------



## facehugger (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche SciFi Bücher*



mattinator schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher "in 2 Monaten". Bei dem Wetter reicht das nicht so lange.


Deswegen ja auch das fette grinsen... Übrigens, nächste Woche soll sich die Sonne wieder blicken lassen (ja, sie lebt noch) und die Temps werden auch wieder steigen

Gruß


----------



## Hänschen (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche SciFi Bücher*

Ich sag das nicht gern (weil ich bestimmt geflamed werde), aber ich lese immer ein paar Seiten davon auf dem Klo 


Ich habe so ohne Probleme dieses "Gestrandet" vom Heyne Verlag durchgezogen


----------



## OctoCore (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche SciFi Bücher*

Einen Thread von hier möchte ich aber noch dranhängen  :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/268650-scifi-fantasy-buchtips-gesucht.html


----------

